# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): (od) žene



## natasha2000

Hi!
This is what a Croatian forer@ wrote as a reply to another post:


> Jesi uspio(m)/uspjela (f) nabaviti e-mail *adresu od žene* koja radi na ......


 
I was wondering if in Croatian the underlined part in bold is correct, because in Serbian we do not use "od". Well, I mean, there are people who would use it, but it is not correct grammar. Genitive does not require "od". If we use "od" then it wouldn't mean "belong" but "made of". Besides, the question to which genitive answers is: Koga ili šta - žene.

Kutija od drveta
Sto od stakla
češe od plastike
itd.

Sekira drvoseče 
Kuća moje majke
Auto mog prijatelja
itd...

Thanks in advance.
N.


----------



## GoranBcn

Ja mislim da su obadva/oba primjera/primera točna/tačna.

Pitanje za genitiv je : *čiji? (od)koga? (od)čega?*

Prema toma mislim da se može reći /da se kaže *od žene* ili *žene*, ali nisam siguran. Meni zvuči dobro, ali to ne znači da je ispravno ili ne.


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Ja mislim da su obadva primjera/primera točna/tačna.
> 
> Pitanje za genitiv je : *čiji? (od)koga? (od)čega?*
> 
> Prema toma mislim da se može reći /da se kaže *od žene* ili *žene*, ali nisam siguran. Meni zvuči dobro, ali to ne znači da je ispravno ili ne.


 

Mislim da nisi u pravu. Vrlo je verovatno da postoji razlika, i u tvom odgovoru sam takodje našla još jedan primer.

Čini se da je u hrvatskom pravilno reći "obadva", ali u srpskom nije. Pravilna reč je "oba". 

S: Oba primera su tačna.
H: Obadva primjera su tačna.

Salut!


----------



## GoranBcn

Dodao sam i drugu verziju. Hvala ti.  Što se tiče tvog prvog pitanja nisam siguran. Čekat ću/čekaću da netko/neko drugi odgovori na to pitanje.


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Dodao sam i drugu verziju. Hvala ti.  Što se tiče tvog prvog pitanja nisam siguran. Čekat ću/čekaću da netko/neko drugi odgovori na to pitanje.


 
Ja, kao "nativa serbia" nikad ne bih rekla "imejl/ćerka/muž/itd. *od *žene koja radi u...", mada se može čuti i ta verzija u Srbiji, ali ja lično smatram da je nepravilna. Kad sam pročitala odgovor, ophrvaše me sumnje, pa zato i postavih ovo pitanje, i ne samo ovde...


----------



## GoranBcn

Ok, onda odgovori mi na ovo pitanje, molim te. 

*primjer/primer:*
_
Čija je ova knjiga?

a) Od ove žene
b) Ove žene_


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Ok, onda odgovori mi na ovo pitanje, molim te.
> 
> *primjer/primer:*
> 
> _Čija je ova knjiga?_
> 
> _a) Od ove žene_
> _b) Ove žene_


 
Ja bih rekla, B.

Nikad ne bih rekla "od ove žene". Medjutim, u tom tvom konkretnom primeru mislim da je moguće reći i "od ove žene", zato što je pitanje. Primer koji sam ja dala je jedna odnosna/relativna rečenica.

Tvom pitanju bi mogao da se doda i odgovor C. ženina, mada ovde nekako ne ide, ali ako bismo pitali:
Čiji je muž Petar?
jedini pravilan odogovor bi bio:
Marijin.  (mada pitanje "čiji" nemamo u padeškim pitanjima, meni se čini da je isto genitiv.)

Uf. Što dublje analiziram, sve sam više zbunjena....

Sigurna sam da postoje objašnjenja ali ja ih ne znam. Znam samo šta je pravilno a šta nije, ali ne znam da objasnim zašto...


----------



## natasha2000

Pogledaj ovde. Skroluj do dela gde se govori o padežima. Videćeš:



> Drugi padež /genitiv/ označava pripadnost, dio nečega, odvajanje.
> Sveska moje sestre, parče torte.


 
Znači, NE sveska OD moje sestre ili parče OD torte.

Malo niže, videćeš da pitanja na genitiv nisu OD koga ili OD čega, nego koga ili čega.


EDIT: ovde takodje.


----------



## Maja

natasha2000 said:


> Znači, NE sveska OD moje sestre ili parče OD torte.
> Malo niže, videćeš da pitanja na genitiv nisu OD koga ili OD čega, nego koga ili čega.


Nema dvojbe draga Nataša, potpuno si u pravu. U srpskom je nepravilno reći "od nekoga", može biti samo "od nečega". Da, ljudi to masovno koriste jer je verovatno lakše, ali je zato mene moja revnosna profesorka srpskog jezika redovno ispravljala kada pogrešim pa mi se to urezalo u pamćenje!!!
Isto kao što se "ženiš sa njom" a ne "ženiš njome", "razgovaraš telefonom" a ne "sa telefonom"... "ideš kući", ali si "kod kuće"... itd.
To sa predloškim odredbama zna da bude zakučasto!

E sad, kako je kod Hrvata, ne znam...


----------



## Maja

GoranBcn said:


> _Čija je ova knjiga?
> a) Od ove žene
> b) Ove žene_


Definitivno "ove žene". Pripadnost ne materijal.

Isto kao što nećeš na pitanje "Čija je ova knjiga?" odgovoriti "od mene" već "moja, njena, njegova, onog tamo čoveka, Petrova, Tanjina..."


----------



## venenum

A i u hrvatskom je krajnje nepravilno umjesto čistog genitiva upotrijebiti prijedložni izraz s "od", iako mnogi neobrazovani ljudi to učestalo koriste. 



> mada pitanje "čiji" nemamo u padeškim pitanjima, meni se čini da je isto genitiv


 
Ovo bi bio posvojni pridjev - čiji?  Markov, Petrov, mamin, ženin...
Ljudi ga često pobrkaju s genitivnom jer označava pripadnost, kao i genitiv, a i s toga što mnogi ljudi i posvojni i genitiv zamjenjuju s od+imenica.


----------



## alby

Pozdrav svima,
Evo samo kratko obrazloženje, takvi izrazi su učestali u GOVORNOM jeziku i već su se ustalili, gramatički je netočno i Natasha2000 je u pravu. "Prijedlog _od_ ne koristi se za živa bića u posvojnome genitivu"
_To je djelo od poznatog pisca (ne) - To je djelo poznatog pisca_
_Pročitao sam knjigu od Miroslava Krleže(ne)- Pročitao sam knjigu Miroslava Krleže_
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genitiv
(isprika zbog brzopletosti )

Nataša


----------



## natasha2000

Mnogo vam hvala, Otrove i Alby (imenjakinjo)....

Kako je već nekoliko puta ispalo da postoje neke razlike u primeni gramatike kod vas i kod nas, pomislih, eto još jedne... Ali, sudeći po vašim odgovorima, u ovom slučaju smo isti...


----------

